# 5 1/2 mo doeling with scours



## wannacow (Jul 17, 2011)

I noticed this morning, AFTER I gave her grain that she has scours.  She's eating well and running as usual.  There has been no change in her diet.  The only thing I can think of it is extremely wet and hot now.  She pastures in a fully shaded area and is in the barn at night.  The barn is hot, but there is a fan blowing on the goats.  What do I need to do besides taking her off grain for awhile?  Today is Sunday, so not much of a choice if I need meds today.  I'm new at goats.  I've had her since Mar. when she was a bottle baby.  I'm also worming with Hoegger's herbal wormer.  I started that 2 wks ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

It probably wouldn't hurt to have a fecal done and see if she has coccidia or any other parasites.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> It probably wouldn't hurt to have a fecal done and see if she has coccidia or any other parasites.


  ASAP


----------



## wannacow (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, I called the vet on call on the way home from work.  I'll take a sample in in the am.  Is there anything I should do in the meantime.  I really don't want to put her in the barn early since it's so hot.  The fans help, but I can't help but think the shade and breeze have got to be better.  We are all just miserable!


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 17, 2011)

drench her with ivomec or some other wormer, be at the vets when they open and wait for the fecal test. If cocci it can end very very quickly.

Best wishes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

If you are taking a fecal in, then you don't want to give any dewormers beforehand.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you are taking a fecal in, then you don't want to give any dewormers beforehand.


I 2nd that.  I would wait to see what your up against it can screw up the proper load amounts to if you worm her now. If you go in today or Monday...just wait for results. IMO.  Good luck.  In the meantime I would make sure there is plenty of fresh water available for her so dehydration is'ant an issue with her.  I would just keep an eye out and make sure shes drinking and eating.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 17, 2011)

I collected a fecal sample tonight.  It was green and gelatenous.    She's still walking around and nibbling at leaves but not really eating.  She didn't even eat her grain like she did this am.  She is eating hay, however and I saw her pee when I brought her in from the pasture.  Poor thing.  I really hate learning at my animals expense.  I feel so bad, but all I can do is wait until the am.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

Make sure your vet checks for coccidia...it takes a little longer (10-15 min extra) to get those results but you need to know.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about this, but I do believe you need the freshest possible sample for the most accurate results.  At least my vet office does....they always ask "Is this fresh?"

Here's some good parasite info for you in the meantime...lotta reading, but invaluable, IMHO.

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/parasites.html#TOC


----------



## wannacow (Jul 18, 2011)

tr5Just checked on her.  She's up and tail still wagging when she sees me.  My sample is from last night and has been in the fridge.  I called the vet on call to see what I needed to do with it.  That's what he told me to do.  Hopefully that wasn't wrong.  (I wouldn't trust that vet to take care of a rock.)  He'll not be the one I'll work with today.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 18, 2011)

If that's what they told ya to do, then that's what they wanted...Like I said, I coulda been off about that, anyway...our vets just want the fresh stuff....

Hope you get good info back.  Good luck.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 18, 2011)

Roll, I collected fresh, maybe that makes a difference?    Anyway, fecal was clear of O&P and coccidia.  Whew.  I called her former owner who suggested probisol and di-methox.  She said her goats will occasionally have trouble too.  Usually 1 dose of the di-methox dries them up.  Frosty is alert and is her usual self.  She ate and drank well this am.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 18, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I collected a fecal sample tonight.  It was green and gelatenous.    She's still walking around and nibbling at leaves but not really eating.  She didn't even eat her grain like she did this am.  She is eating hay, however and I saw her pee when I brought her in from the pasture.  Poor thing.  I really hate learning at my animals expense.  I feel so bad, but all I can do is wait until the am.  Thanks for all your help.


Green usually means they're just suffering a little dietary upset.  I know you said her diet doesn't change, but if she's like any goat on pasture/browse Ive ever known, her diet changes every single day.  She may have just learned not to browse on something she shouldn't have been browsing...it happens.

I don't generally worry over scours these days unless they're yellow/yellowish-brown/black/really watery/bloody/excessively mucousy (your choice, including combinations!), and even then I don't worry all that much if the goat continues to nibble and acts halfway normal.  Conversely, when they start squirting dirty yellow water with bloody mucous chasers across the barn in between bouts of stupor...be afraid.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

>


Care to elaborate on that  ?


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Hillsvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I care to think I am very descriptive.... you should write a medical journal for goats!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What can I say...I like to write a lil bit.  

Perhaps I could be the "Fred on Everything" of large animals, but alas, the world already has a Baxter Black, DVM -- and I frankly couldn't touch his work with a ten foot pole.

If you're not acquainted with Baxter Black...do yourself a favor.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2011)

I will look up BB when I get to work and have high speed


----------



## wannacow (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you cmjust0.  I used to be a paramedic, so your desc.'s were perfect!    She's eating well and acting normally.  Tried to clean off her butt tonight.  She wasn't very appreciative.    Oh well, will try again tomorrow.  Thanks again everyone.  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## elevan (Jul 18, 2011)

Using a comb when the poo is dry seems to be the most effective method of removing runny poo in the coat.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll try that.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> Thank you cmjust0.  I used to be a paramedic, so your desc.'s were perfect!    She's eating well and acting normally.  Tried to clean off her butt tonight.  She wasn't very appreciative.    Oh well, will try again tomorrow.  Thanks again everyone.  I really appreciate your help.


easier to let the poop wear off... still working on it 2 weeks later lol


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Using a comb when the poo is dry seems to be the most effective method of removing runny poo in the coat.


 ... bad enough with 4 dogs and a cat


----------



## wannacow (Jul 20, 2011)

Good News!  She had normal goat berries tonight.     Never thought I'd be so happy to see poop!    Thanks for all your help.


----------



## elevan (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

